
How Al-Qaeda Uses Encryption Post-Snowden - lvevjo
https://www.recordedfuture.com/al-qaeda-encryption-technology-part-1/
======
jqm
A question (disclaimer... I don't know much about encryption and assume types
are recognizable to experts).

If Al-Quida has it's own type of encryption wouldn't that be a huge red flag
as it went across the wires and the senders and recipients be fingered almost
immediately?

It seems it would be safer to use something lots of other people are using as
well.

~~~
dllthomas
Only if you can distinguish them on the wire.

------
lvevjo
I got this from Schneier's blog:

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/05/new_al_qaeda_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/05/new_al_qaeda_en_1.html)

